# GHETTO BIRDIE'12 (LuxuriouS france chpt)



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave: Hello everybody my names vegass i live in france and i represent the luxurious 
here is the bike which I built for my son adam who is 5 years old


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:wow: 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMM...........NO WORDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: FRANCE JUS MADE A KILLIN :biggrin: GREAT WORK HOMIE...........FAB. METAL WORK......GREAT TO HAVE U ON HERE........THANX FOR SHARING uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

daaammmmnnnn :0 :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMM...........NO WORDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: FRANCE JUS MADE A KILLIN :biggrin: GREAT WORK HOMIE...........FAB. METAL WORK......GREAT TO HAVE U ON HERE........THANX FOR SHARING uffin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jun 14 2010, 06:25 AM~17780393
> *daaammmmnnnn :0  :0
> *


nice work homie...
da frame,da paint and handle bars 
are fuccen sicc... :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

the sisibar


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 14 2010, 06:23 AM~17780387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i finish this project last week 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH HOMIES


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks very good


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I LOVE THIS BIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

CONGRAT my brother !!! :thumbsup: 
I'm proud of you, And happy to count you among us


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

very nice homie big props


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAMMMMMM THAT BLUE BIKE IS BAD ASS REAL GREAT
JOB KEEP IT UP THE GOOD WORK  
:thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup: !!!!!
LUXURIOUS 4 EVER BROTHERS !!!!!


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

yeh Vegass!!! :biggrin: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

absolutely awesome!!!!!


great work!!!! :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

GREAT WORK DATS WAT U CALL DEDICATION N HARD WORK LOOKZ GREAT!


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

this has to be the most sick build Ive seen, ever! :biggrin: :wow: ...man you built that whole bike up...even down to the steering wheel and seat :wow: ...that is some amazing work bro, hands down :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: BADASS BIKE GREAT JOB BRO :thumbsup: HOW MUCH TIME AND MONEY YOU PUT INTO IT?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Its people like you that's keeping this sport alive, beautiful bike done perfectly..congrates on the build and hope to see lots more!


----------



## Funky G (Jan 17, 2010)

PERFECT BIKE!
i like it, very good work brother!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:wow: :happysad: THANKS YOU VERY MUCH AT ALL


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 14 2010, 11:22 AM~17782618
> *WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  BADASS BIKE GREAT JOB BRO :thumbsup: HOW MUCH TIME AND MONEY YOU PUT INTO IT?
> *


thank you amigo  
Approximately 1years and 2000dollars but the must important it is my son likes  :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 12:53 PM~17783339
> *thank you amigo
> Approximately 1years and 2000dollars but the must important it is my son likes    :thumbsup:
> *


NOT TO BAD A SONS GIFT IS PRICELESS I BELIVE THAT IM A DAD AS WILL


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 14 2010, 01:32 PM~17783636
> *NOT TO BAD A SONS GIFT IS PRICELESS I BELIVE THAT IM A DAD AS WILL
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

im at a loss of words! this build came out simply stunning! awsome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

malade vegasss, cest fou le couzin LUX4LIFE brother


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jun 14 2010, 01:42 PM~17782793
> *Its people like you that's keeping this sport alive, beautiful bike done perfectly..congrates on the build and hope to see lots more!
> *


x1000000


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Nicest 12" ever! great work


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

i juss seen tha whole bike,
earlier i didnt see it build,
like everybody else says,
its verry good,awsome build


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:0 :wow:   :thumbsup: YOU CAME OUT OF NOWHERE WITH THIS ONE :biggrin: HIT MOFO'S UP SIDE THE HEAD. GREAT BUILD.


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

damn ....this is one bad-ass build up ....
you REALLY know wtf ur doing....


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:wow: that bike is badass


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Your bike is simply awesome!!!! :thumbsup:
Great job bro! TTT 4 the *<span style=\'colorrange\'>LUX*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 08:20 AM~17780372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*very nice work on the bars!!*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKS TIGHT   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

that blue bike came out awesome, great work


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

thank you very very very much at all :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CRYM (Jun 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17793992
> *thank you very very very much at all :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Hello Man,
Super job ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ALL I CAN SAY IS :thumbsup: ! I WAS LOOKING @ THE PICTURES LAST NIGHT & I WAS TELL MY WIFE THAT I HAVE TO STEP -UP THE GAME ON MY SON'S BIKE! TO BE HONEST I THINK THAT MOST OF THE BEST BIKE COME FROM THE SOUTH WEST OF THE U.S. BUT YOU NOT BEING IN THE U.S. (THAT IS JUST MY OPTION).NOT CLOSE TO PLACES LIKE MANNY'S,HERNY OR FONZY. BEING ALL THE WAY IN FRANCE. MAKING THE PARTS YOURSELF & ESPEACILLY BECAUSE YOU MADE IT FOR YOUR SON. THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, MUCH RESPECT. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR SON ENTER SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR IN VEGAS. I THINK YOU CAN PLAY WITH THE BIG BOY & PLACE! I THINK THAT THE GUYS HERE IN THE U.S. BETTER WAIT OUT FOR FRANCE COMING OUT WITH BIGGER & BETTER THINGS! :worship:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

came out great homie  congrats to you and your son and see you guys soon :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 08:59 AM~17780560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one badd ass lil mofo!!!! LUV THE COLORS!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRYM_@Jun 15 2010, 11:24 PM~17800685
> *Hello Man,
> Super job ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 15 2010, 11:52 PM~17800940
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS  :thumbsup: ! I WAS LOOKING @ THE PICTURES LAST NIGHT & I WAS TELL MY WIFE THAT I HAVE TO STEP -UP THE GAME ON MY SON'S BIKE! TO BE HONEST I THINK THAT MOST OF THE BEST BIKE COME FROM THE SOUTH WEST OF THE U.S. BUT YOU NOT BEING IN THE U.S. (THAT IS JUST MY OPTION).NOT CLOSE TO PLACES LIKE MANNY'S,HERNY OR FONZY. BEING ALL THE WAY IN FRANCE. MAKING THE PARTS YOURSELF & ESPEACILLY  BECAUSE YOU MADE IT FOR YOUR SON. THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, MUCH RESPECT. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR SON ENTER SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR IN VEGAS. I THINK YOU CAN PLAY WITH THE BIG BOY & PLACE! I THINK THAT THE GUYS HERE IN THE U.S. BETTER WAIT OUT FOR FRANCE COMING OUT WITH BIGGER & BETTER THINGS! :worship:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

love the way you did it out of a bmx, im doing something like this too,, this shit is bad ass, its my favorite 12" out there in the game


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jun 15 2010, 11:52 PM~17800940
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS  :thumbsup: ! I WAS LOOKING @ THE PICTURES LAST NIGHT & I WAS TELL MY WIFE THAT I HAVE TO STEP -UP THE GAME ON MY SON'S BIKE! TO BE HONEST I THINK THAT MOST OF THE BEST BIKE COME FROM THE SOUTH WEST OF THE U.S. BUT YOU NOT BEING IN THE U.S. (THAT IS JUST MY OPTION).NOT CLOSE TO PLACES LIKE MANNY'S,HERNY OR FONZY. BEING ALL THE WAY IN FRANCE. MAKING THE PARTS YOURSELF & ESPEACILLY  BECAUSE YOU MADE IT FOR YOUR SON. THE OLD SCHOOL WAY, MUCH RESPECT. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR SON ENTER SUPER SHOW THIS YEAR IN VEGAS. I THINK YOU CAN PLAY WITH THE BIG BOY & PLACE! I THINK THAT THE GUYS HERE IN THE U.S. BETTER WAIT OUT FOR FRANCE COMING OUT WITH BIGGER & BETTER THINGS! :worship:
> *


 :wow: :happysad: thank you homie


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2010, 01:16 PM~17805331
> *love the way you did it out of a bmx, im doing something like this too,, this shit is bad ass, its my favorite 12" out there in the game
> *


  thank you amigo


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

and thank you very much at all  :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: It came out nice homie. It makes me want to go work on mine.


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2010, 06:09 PM~17808225
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  It came out nice homie. It makes me want to go work on mine.
> *


thank you 
your buildup of massive attack is awesome!!! really good job homie 
I often look at him :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 17 2010, 02:26 AM~17812471
> *thank you
> your buildup of massive attack is awesome!!! really good job homie
> I often look at him :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Badaboom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 
boucherie l'ami!


----------



## hh17 (May 31, 2010)

mis respeto paisano te la comiste ,esta especial


----------



## hh17 (May 31, 2010)

lo mejor que he visto ,se ve el exfurso,AAAAAA


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Stunning :wow: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jun 14 2010, 10:49 AM~17781322
> *CONGRAT my brother !!! :thumbsup:
> I'm proud of you, And happy to count you among us
> *


x100000000  

Ah oui sérieux mon frero, c'est du lourd!!!! Du beau travail par un gars motivé, persistant et amoureux de la culture lowrider et du travail de haut niveau. C'est des membres comme ca que nous avons besoin dans la famille. Le LuxuriouS France compte des membres de haut niveau sur toute la ligne. Quelle fierté!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRYM_@Jun 16 2010, 01:24 AM~17800685
> *Hello Man,
> Super job ...
> *


putain c'est Yves qui vient sur layitlow... :biggrin:


----------



## CRYM (Jun 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 7 2010, 08:47 PM~17988140
> *putain c'est Yves qui vient sur layitlow... :biggrin:
> *


Hello,
Je suis inscris depuis quelque temps, je visite , je n'ai pas encore le forum dans les mains, il faut que je prenne mes repères.
Content de suivre ton actualité.
a+CRYM...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

one of the sickest 12" out there!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 8 2010, 02:01 PM~17992778
> *one of the sickest 12" out there!
> *



x3 :wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRYM_@Jul 8 2010, 12:48 AM~17989460
> *Hello,
> Je suis inscris depuis quelque temps, je visite , je n'ai pas encore le forum dans les mains, il faut que je prenne mes repères.
> Content de suivre ton actualité.
> ...


bienvenue sur le forum mon bon ami... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 8 2010, 01:01 PM~17992778
> *one of the sickest 12" out there!
> *


absolutely


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:wow: :happysad: 
Thank you very much everybody for your good comments 
I have to realize this bike with love for my son and by love for the lowrider 
I am satisfied that he please you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 AM~18016030
> *:wow:  :happysad:
> Thank you very much everybody for your good comments
> I have to realize this bike with love for my son and by love for the lowrider
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

a french magazine :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

badass bike homie


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

this sunday the ghetto birdie won the first place of the european bike contest :0 :biggrin: 


























the 3 winer with the Organizer :biggrin: 



































[/quote]


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats man it one sick looking bike love all the work you did to it what you use to engrave it


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jun 14 2010, 05:56 AM~17780294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

one of the nicest 12" bikes,congrats!


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 9 2010, 11:07 PM~18271749
> *one of the nicest 12" bikes,congrats!
> *


thanks homie :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Bad Bike Bro  B-B-B

:yes:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Aug 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18274900
> *Bad Bike Bro  B-B-B
> 
> :yes:
> *


wasup frero :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:17 PM~18275109
> *wasup frero :biggrin:
> *



sa va vegASS? Passer un bon week-end avec ce show Corceux?


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

cetai mortel on a tous passer un super weekend merci antWAN


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

http://119953.aceboard.com/119953-1028-127...OW.htm#id153764


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Aug 10 2010, 03:00 PM~18275420
> *cetai mortel on a tous passer un super weekend merci antWAN
> *



Super!!! de même que nous  

4th LuxuriouS bbq


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT for an awsome bike


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Aug 24 2010, 10:51 PM~18399644
> *TTT for an awsome bike
> *


thank you homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for the French LUX Family :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
good work homie i like how u did most of the work urself


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

very nicee low low


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

BAD ASSS


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:happysad: thank you homieS :happysad:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: Comment sa va VagASS??


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 8 2011, 03:02 PM~19541376
> *:wave: Comment sa va VagASS??
> 
> 
> *


impecable merci en ce momen je boss sur la 64  
et toi frero sa va? il fait pas trop froid chez vous en ce moment? :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT Great Lil Bike!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

this is my first time seeing the build, Woah! Came out looking great!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this is my fav. 12"! sick ass build!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup::wave:

WASUP MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks homies


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

D-ice69 said:


> :wave::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:
> 
> WASUP MY LUXURIOUS BROTHERS !!!!


sup bro:wave:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clean ass bike homie....!


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Love, it's clean and still kicks ass, not all cluster like other bikes 12" bikes


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wave::wave:

wasup family !!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: very nice bike


----------

